# What/ how much do you feed?



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Just curious- What do you feed, how much daily, and how big is your dog (s)?

Nug is currently eating Iams Adult, 3 cups a day, and is 65 lbs.


----------



## Newf-mama (Jan 27, 2013)

Corona gets 1.5 cups twice a day of Purina lamb and rice
Guinness gets 1 cup twice a day of Purina lamb and rice (he puts on weight easier then corona)
Norbert is kinda iffy...somedays he likes alot of food, some days he likes no food. today he had a total of 4.5 cups of food all day, he is on Science diet large breed puppy (only food i could get him to eat)


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

I mix different brands together. I think the current mix is Taste of the Wild, Wellness Core and Merrick. Tula is 90 lbs and eats about 3 cups a day. I also top every kibble meal with Kefir, Coconut Oil and some frozen treat concoction that I made out of meat and homemade broth. I also will feed raw meat and bones about three/four times a week for a meal. She had a sensitive tummy when she was on only one kind of kibble, since I started mixing kibbles and some raw she now has a "junkyard dog" tummy.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Max now gets 10 ounces of raw meat, organ and bone a day. When he was on kibble he got about 1.3 cups of Pinnacle, Wellness or Canidae a day and on home cooked chicken and rice he got about 16 ounces when he needed 12 and got super fat! He is now a 12.75 year old 38 pound dog.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Luke and Zoey are currently both eating 4Health Salmon/Potato and they are both getting 3 cups/day. Luke is 70#, 3 yo retriever and Zoey is 38# 1.5 yo mix. Zoey is super lean.

We are actually getting ready for a rotation...I just have to figure out what. Luke will probably get an Earthborn or TOTW flavor of something not fish. I'm not sure yet for Zoey, leaning toward trying Nutrisource.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Alannah gets Fromm grain free. 2 cups per day. She is roughly 30 pounds.


ETA: She also gets supplemented with raw veggies, peanut butter, plain greek yogurt, and cooked chicken on a regular basis. 

She is a very lean puppy, so I don't worry about calories with her (other than making sure she gets enough to support her high energy level!)


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

The Girls are currently eating Diamond Naturals Chicken & Rice, Juneau who is 45 pounds gets 2 cups, Sasha is around 48 pounds and gets 1 3/4 cups, in the morning. They both get some sort of raw meat snack in the evening. Soon they will each be getting just 1 cup kibble in the morning and the rest will be various parts from a calf in the evening until all the baby beef is gone.

Conker is currently on Nature's Variety Instinct Raw Boost Chicken (which I am not convinced that the "boost" actually does anything), he's about 24 pounds and gets 1 cup with an egg and various supplements in the morning, then a raw meal (turkey back/neck, beef liver, ground beef, etc.) in the evening. If he were on straight kibble he'd be getting 2 cups, but he does better on at least half and half.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Sydney eats Taste of the Wild dry, we leave her food down and she takes a few bites now and then through out the day. I know it's not recommended, but that's what she prefers and she is a perfectly healthy weight. I think dogs who do this are called "grazers?" Of course, when our new puppy comes soon, it will have to change! But for the 4 years we've had her, she's always eaten this way.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Buffy gets 1 - 1.25 cups of Annamaet Option daily. She is around 30 lbs. She also will get a few pieces of whatever meat we're having for dinner mixed in her dinner (she's fed twice daily).


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

70lb
Taste of the Wild rotation
2.5 cups a day


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Hawkeye 48 pounds, about 3-4 cups per day Native 3, 500 calories a cup
Lark 37 pounds, about 3-3.5 cups per day Native 3, 500 calories a cup
Kechara 35 pounds, about 2-2.5 cups per day Nutri Source Senior, 427 calories a cup


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Jackson is 16lbs, moderately active.

Currently eating Fromm Beef Fritta Grain-Free and Fromm Adult Gold.

He gets 1/2 cup per day of the Fromm grain-free (1/4 AM, 1/4 PM). I usually up the amount a bit on the Fromm Adult Gold (grain inclusive, and a bit lower in kcals).

Keep in mind, he also gets some training treats, sometimes a frozen Kong (with some canned, kibble, and/or Peanut butter or Yogurt, etc), chews bully sticks, etc. So I try to include those calories into his daily meals.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Galahad is 26 lbs. 1.5 years old and active.

He eats a PMR diet (meat, bones and organ) and gets roughly 0.75 lbs per day, divided into two meals.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Dempsey (58 lb. boxer): 3 c. daily of Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream, mixed with Authority Grain Free Chicken and Potato (currently rotating to TOTW) 

Potsie (13 lb. minipoodle): 1/2 c. daily of the same food as Dempsey

Maddie (13 lb. westie/bichon mix): 1/2 c. daily of California Natural Salmon and Peas; 1/2 tsp. extra virgin, organic, unfiltered coconut oil in each meal.

All dogs' rations divided into two meals daily: a.m. and p.m.


----------



## Newf-mama (Jan 27, 2013)

Can i ask a question to those of you who "switch it up" with your kibble. What is your reasoning behind the switching every now and then? Is it just for taste factor or are you going for different nutritional value with each one?


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

taste of the wild and fromm (grain-inclusive)
Two 55lb dogs
2 - 2 1/2 cups a day depending on amount of treats they got throughout the day


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

Newf-mama said:


> Can i ask a question to those of you who "switch it up" with your kibble. What is your reasoning behind the switching every now and then? Is it just for taste factor or are you going for different nutritional value with each one?


Each kibble company, and usually formula within the brand, has different levels of nutrients in them. Some I have found are deficient in a few minerals (despite claims of being "complete and balanced") and others have waaaay too much of some. So I switch it up to avoid deficiencies/excess. Also, my dogs enjoy a change in flavor every now and then.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

I dont measure the raw for the raw fed ones but when they get kibble at work

Happy gets 1.5-2 cups for supper of purevita bison grain free. thats for supper not including her raw breaky at home. happy is 27lbs
misty gets 1 cup of the bison for supper..again not including breaky. she is also 27lbs.
gypsy gets 1.5 cups bison for supper..not including breaky. she is 36lbs

gem eats 2 cups of orijen a day plus raw mixed in at home. she is 40lbs
baby eats 1 cup a day of PC grain free salmon and potato plus 1 spoon of wet food in each meal. she is 29lbs

rusty eats 1/2 cup of the bison kibble the odd time he is at work with me.


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

Jane 13 yr old 78lb blind boxer gets 2 c dry plus 2 cups warm water with a rice, cottage cheese, ground beef mixture (with the occasional egg from our chickens), Layla 3 yr old Giant schnauzer(also about 78 lbs) gets same but with less water (just enough to moisten the dry), Maxi 1 yr old Bernese Mt dog(about a 100 lbs) gets same as Layla but 4 cups dry not 2.... The dry is Wolf Cub (Solid Gold large breed puppy)-- its just simpler to feed em all the same dry, before the pup it was Solid Gold WOlf King (the adult formula bison formula).... It ends up being about 2 c dry and 2 cups mix, except for the Berner who gets more dry food d/t his size.
They also get plenty of scraps and raw bones twice aweek...
and to be honest the scoop is an old beer mug that is closer to 2.5 cups (so the Berner is prob getting more like 5 cups dry as the base...)


----------



## moluno (Apr 29, 2009)

Juno, 50lb boxer: 2.5-3 cups/day of Canine Caviar Wild Ocean
Lucy, 11lb poodle X: 1/2 cup/day of Fromm Beef Frittata
Happy, 45lb spitzy X: 1.5 cups/day Fromm Gold Senior


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

My dogs are old (all of them are 10 this year!) and their caloric needs have decreased significantly. Penny is down to 1 cup a day. She was 50 pounds in her prime, was getting a bit chubby which is why I cut back, and I haven't weighed her lately. But I think 50 pounds is a good weight for her. 

Toby is getting about 2 1/2 cups a day, he's about 85 pounds. Those 2 are currently getting Taste of the Wild High Prairie and Earthborn Holistic (trying to clear up Penny's dry fur, and she and Toby eat in the same area so he gets what she's having). 

Moose is eating Diamond Naturals (chicken or beef) and 4Health., 4 cups a day. He weighs about 110 pounds. In his prime he ate 8 cups a day! He does better on mid-quality foods, grain-free seems to disagree with him, and he eats in a different area so it's easier to feed him something different. 

Haha, I though it was weird not to feed all my dogs the same thing but it looks like the majority of multiple dog owners have more than one food in the house!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Snowbally is 30lbs, and gets 1+ cup of Nature's Domain Salmon and Sweet Potato per day. I say 1+ because it depends on how much training we're doing and whether its warm enough for me to handle kibble during walks (as rewards).


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

Dixie is around 13 lbs and gets 1/2 cup of Solid Gold Wee Bits. 1/4 cup in the morning and 1/4 cup at night. She also gets a small spoonful of plain yogurt as a topper in the evening.


----------



## jcloh86 (Nov 28, 2012)

Lexy's 10lb and eating TOTW Puppy around 2/3 cups a day (split to 2 meals) with 1/4 tray of wet food or 1 finger mince chicken breast meat per meal as flavoring.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Katie is almost 2, about 47lbs, and eats ~1 1/2 cups Earthborn Coastal Catch plus some training treats. I reduced her food after she gained weight beyond what the vet recommended; I'm sure once the weather is better and we're more active she'll lose a few pounds and be back to the recommended 45lbs.



Newf-mama said:


> Can i ask a question to those of you who "switch it up" with your kibble. What is your reasoning behind the switching every now and then? Is it just for taste factor or are you going for different nutritional value with each one?


I want to rotate Katie's food so that she gets a variety of nutrients (as was stated), and in case there is a recall, we can easily switch to a different brand/manufacturer. So far, we haven't found another food that works well for her.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Buster is 140lbs and eats 5 cups of TOTW Pacific Stream split in 2 meals (3 cups in the morning, 2 at night)


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Normally Jubel (5 year old plott/lab mix) gets 2 cups a day split evenly between AM and PM meals. He lost about 4 pounds when he had his bowel obstruction at the end of October, I thought I'd gotten some weight back on him in the 6-7 weeks after his recovery getting closer to 3 cups a day. Had him at the vet on Friday and he's still about 44.5#, he doesn't look too bad but I'd prefer him around 47-48# so he's back to 3 cups a day again for a bit.

I'm just finishing transitioning Jubel and Duncan from Earthborn Primative Naturals to ToTW lamb formula. They were on Earthborn's fish formula before that and Earthborn Great Plains (bison) before that. Mostly I'm switching around to similar foods with different protein sources each bag.

Duncan is a 4.5 year old ?hound/collie mix? (really your guess is as good as mine on him) and weighs 48#, he gets just under 2 cups a day.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Um....???

I feed my dogs whatever I feel like it that day. I keep a good rotation in the mix. One meal may be kibble, the next may be raw, the next premade raw, the next canned, the next another kind of kibble, dehydrated raw, etc. I usually keep at least 4-5 brands of food on hand at a time.

If they're on kibble, it is usually grain free and they get about 1/4th a cup a day although Mia is getting a little tubby so I'm cutting her rations back. This morning they had some TOTW leftover from dogsitting Beau. 

For raw they get very little. Summer gets about 4-5 ounces, Mia gets about 3.5.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Frag is 90 lbs and gets 2 pounds of raw meat a day
Sir is 47lbs and gets 20 ounces (just over a pound) of raw meat a day
Recon is ~30 lbs and gets 20 ounces of raw meat a day.

Right now turkey and chicken are on our menus.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Watson is 6 months old and 30lbs.

His meals include 1.5c Sojos Grain Free Mix plus adult Orijen kibble. His meal kibble plus training kibble adds up to 1.25-1.5c per day. He's still eating three meals a day because I come home for lunch and might as well feed him.


I will probably switch away from Orijen soon as my local source isn't going to carry it anymore.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Losech said:


> Each kibble company, and usually formula within the brand, has different levels of nutrients in them. Some I have found are deficient in a few minerals (despite claims of being "complete and balanced") and others have waaaay too much of some. So I switch it up to avoid deficiencies/excess. Also, my dogs enjoy a change in flavor every now and then.


Well said!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Newf-mama said:


> Can i ask a question to those of you who "switch it up" with your kibble. What is your reasoning behind the switching every now and then? Is it just for taste factor or are you going for different nutritional value with each one?


This is my reasoning. I like giving my dogs multiple protein sources and I was originally doing this by rotating flavors of kibble. One bag of turkey/chicken, then duck/fish, then beef. I started with just one brand then decided to add on other brands to get some more unusual protein sources (rabbit, lamb, venison). I experiemented with raw for a while and decided that while pure raw wasn't feasible at the time, I wanted to add in more than just rotating kibbles. I don't like the idea of a dog's diet being just the one thing. If I had the space to do raw more economically, I would. But for now I don't have room to buy in bulk and it was getting expensive. I wasn't able to get the variety I would have been comfortable feeding.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Switching up proteins also prevents the development of food sensitivities  Lots of dogs come to our store with chicken "allergies" which comes from being fed only chicken all their lives. I also like to think that dogs do like tasting different things so yeah


----------



## Titan84 (Apr 19, 2012)

My male 50lb pit mix gets 2 cups per day of Blue Buffalo. He also gets a Kong daily (while he's crated and we're at work) with a bit of peanut butter. And on the weekends as an extra treat we usually boil a couple chicken breasts and mix them up in his meals for a few days. I've never counted calories. Just kind of winged it and got lucky I guess as he's in excellent shape. 

My female is about 20lb and she gets 3/4-1 cup per day of the same BB kibble. She also gets a Kong daily, but with much less PB inside. And the same boiled chicken on weekends. She's in pretty good shape too but lately I'm thinking she could stand to drop a pound or two (my wife disagrees). 

We also boil eggs for them occasionally and give them as treats. I'm intrigued by the idea of feeding raw but it seems like a heck of a commitment. After reading this thread, I think at the very least I'm going to start mixing up/rotating their kibble to different flavors and brands. The reasoning makes sense.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

melaka said:


> Buffy gets 1 - 1.25 cups of Annamaet Option daily. She is around 30 lbs. She also will get a few pieces of whatever meat we're having for dinner mixed in her dinner (she's fed twice daily).


Oh I forgot to add that about once a week Buffy gets a raw beef rib instead of her morning meal.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

My dogs both eat raw.

Thumper is 1.5 years old and roughly 45-50lbs. He eats approximately 16 oz of raw meat/bones a day. 

Cash is 7 years old and roughly 20lbs. He eats approximately 5 oz of raw meat/bones a day.

Weekday morning meals are more often than not either a homemade ground, or a commercial premade ground, which contains a balanced amount of meat, organs and bone ratio. Weeknights and weekends are prey model, franken prey, whatever you want to call it. 

They get 1 - 2 raw eggs a week. I also supplement with wild salmon & fish oil every other day or so, especially in winter months as its dry. I also give them a bit of elk or bison tripe once or twice per week.

Within a month I'm usually feeding beef, bison, lamb, elk, moose, goat, sheep, alpaca, duck, chicken, turkey, rabbit, pork and sardines.


----------



## MissWulfy (Feb 5, 2013)

Roxy: 30-35lbs Pit/boxer/lab mix....
AM Feeding: 2.5 Cups of victor salmon/sweet potato
Lunch Feeding: 2 Cups of victor salmon/sweet potato
Dinner: 1 cup of victor salmon/sweet potato

She is VERY high energy, still skinny(blood/fecal work is negative and fine), and goes to daycare for 10hours a day when I worked at one.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Roughly 2.25 - 2.5 cups of Taste of the Wild daily for my 43# dog. Seems like a lot, but she's very active.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Roughly 2.25 - 2.5 cups of Taste of the Wild daily for my 43# dog. Seems like a lot, but she's very active.


A lot? That's not much! I was feeding 4 cups of TOTW to my 45 lb dog who was losing weight! :O


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

As of right now, we don't have A dog, we do however, in the near future will be getting one, possibly this summer.

Jazzy(Siberian Cat): Currently is fed Wellness Core, Turkey & Duck formula.Gets 3/4 of cup A day


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

Garp is fed PMR and gets about 1.2 pounds per day. He is 68 pounds.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

7yr old Boone, a 30lb pbgv, has allergies. He eats Darwins (premade raw) in the morning; 1/2 lb package. He gets 3/4 cup of Brothers Complete Allergy formula in the PM
with a couple teaspoonfuls of Wellness 95% salmon
2.5yr old Ginger, a 30ish lb brittany, eats either 1/2lb package of Darwins or 1 cup of The Honest Kitchen or Grandma Lucy's (both dehydrated) in the morn; Dr. Tim's
Pursuit in the afternoon: 1 cup with a couple teaspoonfuls of Wellness 95% salmon
9.5yr old Gemma, our 23lb new sheltie has had a few issues. She is currently eating about 1/3 cup The Honest Kitchen in the morning and the same at night. I hope to get
her back on a pre made raw soon

All of mine get: salmon or coconut oil, apple cider vinegar, bug off garlic, Mercola digestive enzymes & probiotics.....Boone & Gemma get K9 Glucosamine as well. Gemma gets a teaspoonful of pumpkin daily, the other two a few times a week and the same with yogurt.


----------



## yooper_at_heart (Aug 23, 2006)

Jasper(dachshund/chihuahua mix) gets 1/2 a cup of Fromm Gold and I also have a bag of Acana Grasslands. He also gets canned pumpkin 3x a week to help with his anal gland issues, an egg, raw, or wet food as a topper.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Manna is roughly 30-35lbs and still growing.
Vet recommended Hills large breed puppy kibble.
Feed as much as she wants 3times a day for a half hour each time.

She's growing tall but not wide so for now it seems fine.


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

Flaming said:


> Manna is roughly 30-35lbs and still growing.
> Vet recommended Hills large breed puppy kibble.
> Feed as much as she wants 3times a day for a half hour each time.
> 
> She's growing tall but not wide so for now it seems fine.


That's terrible advice!


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

Levi is 12 months old and approx 12lbs though he hasn't been weighed in a while. He is very active and went from being a pudgy puppy to being on the lean side now. He is also a grazer but is fed 3/4-1 cup of Blue Buffalo life protection small breed chicken and rice. Depending on how hungry he is and if he worked that day or not dictates if he gets 3/4 or 1 cup. If he eats it all, I give a little more. Some days he doesn't even eat his whole portion. He also gets lots of healthy treats supplemented everyday such as freeze dried, baked or broiled beef liver; homemade baked chicken jerky; baked beef ribs; bully sticks; beef trachea or backstrap; and the occasional peanut butter kong.


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

Dale is 43lbs and 16 years old, so very inactive. She gets about a 1.5 cups of Acana Grasslands, plus a little (about 1/3 cup, just to make dinner interesting) chicken, lamb or salmon (people food). Her weight is good.

Molly is 55lbs and much more active. She gets 2.5 cups of Acana, plus a little chicken/lamb/salmon, some baby carrots sometimes and a raw beef rib a couple of times a week. (Dale doesn't like veggies and her teeth can't handle raw bones any more). 

I was feeding Molly the 3 1/4 cups the bag says she should get at her weight and she started getting a bit chubby, so I cut back. This amount seems to be better.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

NicoleIsStoked said:


> That's terrible advice!


I've never fed hills before, so I want to trust my vet on it, can you explain why it's bad advice? 
I thought meals were prefered for scheduling potty breaks and she eats roughly what the bag says anyways.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Flaming said:


> I've never fed hills before, so I want to trust my vet on it, can you explain why it's bad advice?
> I thought meals were prefered for scheduling potty breaks and she eats roughly what the bag says anyways.


 Hills isn't great, ingredients-wise. They do a lot of testing and stuff so some people choose to trust them anyway, but the food is grain-heavy and, IMO, overpriced for the quality. Up to you whether you want to use it.

I think the worst part of that advice is "all she can eat in 30 minutes". My Rott, when he was a puppy, ate an entire 20-pound bag in less time than that, and I think a lot of puppies would do the same--they would need to be fed a measured amount. But if it works for your girl, super!


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Hamilton weighs just shy of 20 lbs, eats Fromm Gold, and gets 3/4-1 cup daily depending on how active he is and how many treats and things he's had throughout the day. Like if he's got a playgroup and is going to be running around like a maniac he gets slightly more than on a day where it's cold and snowing and we're going to have a lazier day.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Willowy said:


> Hills isn't great, ingredients-wise. They do a lot of testing and stuff so some people choose to trust them anyway, but the food is grain-heavy and, IMO, overpriced for the quality. Up to you whether you want to use it.
> 
> I think the worst part of that advice is "all she can eat in 30 minutes". My Rott, when he was a puppy, ate an entire 20-pound bag in less time than that, and I think a lot of puppies would do the same--they would need to be fed a measured amount. But if it works for your girl, super!


It was a free trial bag so if it doesn't work well then no loss of my part to switch, although Manna wouldn't eat a full bag at a time, I do watch her so the amounts are in reason. Some days she eats slightly less than recommended and some days a little more. But she's a pretty good self regulator (I'm so happy for that) so I know just to keep a close eye and I know the signs to look for...i might switch her to Origin after this bag as I'm starting to notice a coat and poop difference.


----------



## MissWulfy (Feb 5, 2013)

Flaming said:


> It was a free trial bag so if it doesn't work well then no loss of my part to switch, although Manna wouldn't eat a full bag at a time, I do watch her so the amounts are in reason. Some days she eats slightly less than recommended and some days a little more. But she's a pretty good self regulator (I'm so happy for that) so I know just to keep a close eye and I know the signs to look for...i might switch her to Origin after this bag as I'm starting to notice a coat and poop difference.


What breed of dog is she? If Manna is a large breed dog, you need to get her on a high quality diet with strict feeding regulations or else you could damage her growing bones....


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

MissWulfy said:


> What breed of dog is she? If Manna is a large breed dog, you need to get her on a high quality diet with strict feeding regulations or else you could damage her growing bones....


yeah she's a Newfoundland dog, like I mentioned she's good at eating very close to recommended amounts and until she shows otherwise I'll trust her to know when she's full, it is her stomach after all and she's not a glutton, but this bag is almost over and I'm thinking of switching her to a brand that I know is better from experience with a previous dog.
I just tried this stuff on advice from a vet but I don't like the slight changes in coat and poop. 
I hope origin has a formula for large puppies but if not I'll ask a mastiff breeder I know what she recommends.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Jayne - 3yr old Doberman, 80lbs - about 32oz raw daily
Kaylee - 5yr old Doberman, 60lbs - about 20oz raw daily
Talla - 1 yr old Mexidog, 28lbs - about 16oz raw daily
Revy - 1/2 C Merrick B.G. twice a day with Pancreatin. (She has EPI, we tried raw with her but her system couldn't take it.  )


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Dreizehn - 2 year old Doberman - roughly 75lb - Fed Nature's Variety Instinct Kibble - 2 (very full) cups a day










Ruthless - 18 month old Icelandic Sheepdog - about 34lb - Fed Nature's Variety Instinct Kibble - 3/4 cup to 1 cup a day


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Zoey is about 31 lbs and gets fed approximately 1 1/3 cups of Pinnacle grain free turkey and potato twice a day.

Compared to what some of you feed your dogs, it seems like a lot but based on the side of the bag and a couple of food calculators it seems as that is what she should be getting. Once she hits adulthood she'll be lowered to 2 cups a day.


----------



## Jeskestner (Feb 7, 2013)

Lancelot: German Shepherd, 4-6 cups a day of Authority Lamb and Rice. 105lbs


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

PatchworkRobot;1399362
Ruthless - 18 month old Icelandic Sheepdog - about 34lb - Fed Nature's Variety Instinct Kibble - 1/4 cup to 1 cup a day
[img said:


> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7139/7445061108_d97b3a04b6_n.jpg[/img]


Really, that's all Ruthie eats?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

We need Ruthie pics now.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> Really, that's all Ruthie eats?


Oops! I meant 3/4 to 1 cup a day (fixed it). But yes, that's all she needs. 
She gets a little over 1/4 cup twice a day and I'm such a stickler about weight so I"m always checking, it's hard to feel her ribs and spine - she's a meaty little pup.



Laurelin said:


> We need Ruthie pics now.


Well, if you insist... I'll make a thread =P I haven't in a loooooooong while and I have some newer pictures.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

PatchworkRobot said:


> Oops! I meant 3/4 to 1 cup a day (fixed it). But yes, that's all she needs.
> She gets a little over 1/4 cup twice a day and I'm such a stickler about weight so I"m always checking, it's hard to feel her ribs and spine - she's a meaty little pup.
> 
> 
> .


Phew! Ginger weighs less than Ruthie but needs 1.5 to 2 cups a day. Different dogs and all that jazz!


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Flaming said:


> yeah she's a Newfoundland dog, like I mentioned she's good at eating very close to recommended amounts and until she shows otherwise I'll trust her to know when she's full, it is her stomach after all and she's not a glutton, but this bag is almost over and I'm thinking of switching her to a brand that I know is better from experience with a previous dog.
> I just tried this stuff on advice from a vet but I don't like the slight changes in coat and poop.
> I hope origin has a formula for large puppies but if not I'll ask a mastiff breeder I know what she recommends.


Just so you know, many vets recommend Hill's Science diet because the vet clinics get kick backs from Hill's. Hill's is also heavily involved with supporting and providing the 'nutrition' portion of veterinary schooling, so they teach vet students that Hill's is great, so that they will sell it and push it on customers at clinics. Vets have very little education when it comes to nurition, its basically just Hills selling their food onto them. This is why they also hand out free bags to new customers or customers with new puppies. I got a bag too, I donated it to the shelter. I'm not saying Science Diet is a TERRIBLE food, but no its not great at all and is extremely overpriced for the quality, and I'm not surprised that your not pleased with the results. 

When you decide to switch to a new food, try not to be totally concerned with "Large Breed, or Large Breed Puppy" - these are more often than not just marketing gimmicks designed to help boost sales and target specific markets. Orijen and Acana both make great grain-free 'All Life Stages' lines, and as someone who's been down the road of feeding every single high quality kibble available in this province, Acana is definitey by far one of my favourites. Ultimately though it comes down to what fits your budget and works for your dog, but try to do as much of your own research as you can to find a food that your comfortable feeding and that your dog does well on , every dog is different so what will work great for one dog, may not work so great for another.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

PackMomma said:


> Just so you know, many vets recommend Hill's Science diet because the vet clinics get kick backs from Hill's. Hill's is also heavily involved with supporting and providing the 'nutrition' portion of veterinary schooling, so they teach vet students that Hill's is great, so that they will sell it and push it on customers at clinics. Vets have very little education when it comes to nurition, its basically just Hills selling their food onto them. This is why they also hand out free bags to new customers or customers with new puppies. I got a bag too, I donated it to the shelter. I'm not saying Science Diet is a TERRIBLE food, but no its not great at all and is extremely overpriced for the quality, and I'm not surprised that your not pleased with the results.
> 
> When you decide to switch to a new food, try not to be totally concerned with "Large Breed, or Large Breed Puppy" - these are more often than not just marketing gimmicks designed to help boost sales and target specific markets. Orijen and Acana both make great grain-free 'All Life Stages' lines, and as someone who's been down the road of feeding every single high quality kibble available in this province, Acana is definitey by far one of my favourites. Ultimately though it comes down to what fits your budget and works for your dog, but try to do as much of your own research as you can to find a food that your comfortable feeding and that your dog does well on , every dog is different so what will work great for one dog, may not work so great for another.


Hey thanks, I fed origen in the past with another dog and still feed it to my cat as it is the only thing she can keep down so I might switch back to that.

another symptom of hills though...OMG I think Manna's farts are going to start peeling the paint off the walls, I can live with that any longer I'm going to have to go out to town and grab some better food tomorrow.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Flaming said:


> Hey thanks, I fed origen in the past with another dog and still feed it to my cat as it is the only thing she can keep down so I might switch back to that.
> 
> another symptom of hills though...OMG I think Manna's farts are going to start peeling the paint off the walls, I can live with that any longer I'm going to have to go out to town and grab some better food tomorrow.


Orijen and Acana are made by the same company, and for the most part are pretty similar. All ingredients in Acana & Orijen are sourced locally in Western Canada. Alot comes from Alberta - which I like. When I still fed kibble I rotated between Orijen & Acana flavors but I found that my dogs did better on Acana, and I liked the variety better. Orijen has the Regional Red & the 6 Fish, but Acana has Grasslands, Wild Prairie, Ranchlands and Pacifica.. so a really good variety of ingredients to choose from. Either way, if you like Orijen I wouldn't hesitate to feed it. Its leaps and bounds better than Science Diet. Its just plain junk really, but of course because vets are taught that its a superior food its easy for them to convince their clients its superior too... 

I've honestly never met a dog that didn't have some sort of issues on Science Diet, my GF feeds it to her husky because the vet said he MUST eat it and he always has loose, runny, bright green stools and the worst gas ever. Gross.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

PackMomma said:


> Orijen and Acana are made by the same company, and for the most part are pretty similar. All ingredients in Acana & Orijen are sourced locally in Western Canada. Alot comes from Alberta - which I like. When I still fed kibble I rotated between Orijen & Acana flavors but I found that my dogs did better on Acana, and I liked the variety better. Orijen has the Regional Red & the 6 Fish, but Acana has Grasslands, Wild Prairie, Ranchlands and Pacifica.. so a really good variety of ingredients to choose from. Either way, if you like Orijen I wouldn't hesitate to feed it. Its leaps and bounds better than Science Diet. Its just plain junk really, but of course because vets are taught that its a superior food its easy for them to convince their clients its superior too...
> 
> I've honestly never met a dog that didn't have some sort of issues on Science Diet, my GF feeds it to her husky because the vet said he MUST eat it and he always has loose, runny, bright green stools and the worst gas ever. Gross.


yeah her poop started getting soft last night and her gas is both frequent and horrid. So I went and bought a 30 pound bag of origin today. I didn't check the flavor but it said large puppy and it's origin.
I didn't know that Arcana was made by the same company, neat. A bonus is that I am usually in Alberta so the food is somewhat local 

So now to start the transition


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Faolan, 1 year 9 months old, 50lb Siberian husky. We feed him 2 cups of Earthborn Holiatic Grain Free each day (rotating flavors).

Legend, 9 years 9 months old, 10lb papillon. He is fed 1/2 cup Science Diet Perscription g/d because he has heart and bladder stone issues. Not happy about the quality but better safe than sorry. Don't want to put him through surgery again.


----------

